# HealthMap - Global disease alert map



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.healthmap.org/en

From the same guys that do the Golbal Incident Map I believe.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 13, 2008)

Yikes! Leprosy in Arkansas?? 
Thanks for posting this S...er..I think.:uhh::eek:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 13, 2008)

Way cool site. And glad she's living in a marker free state.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for posting it!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 14, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Way cool site. And glad she's living in a marker free state.



It's all the heroin and meth killing the germs!!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 14, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> It's all the heroin and meth killing the germs!!!



aaahhhhhh well yeah there is that  ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 14, 2008)

I want to know what the 'high concentration' of disease around Pardus' house is??? :uhh::uhh:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 14, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I want to know what the 'high concentration' of disease around Pardus' house is??? :uhh::uhh:



OMG  My first thought was "hoof and mouth"


----------



## Operator (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol we dont even have influenza! Cheers to another 100 years!


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 14, 2008)

Operator said:


> Lol we dont even have influenza! Cheers to another 100 years!


With as much alcohol as you are packing down..that is a "given"(crossthreads for me!)


----------



## Swill (Mar 17, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> OMG  My first thought was "hoof and mouth"




Oh, that is just nasty. You a bad girl.  :)


----------



## DoctorDoom (Mar 19, 2008)

Only two alerts?  I'm moving to Angola!!


----------

